# Bought a new 4x4 camper, VW Syncro



## JED THE SPREAD

Well as its going to start getting colder now we bought a new van as sleeping in the rooftent will be abit parky soon.







We have a 2WD T25 high top camper but having spent xmas touring Scotland 2 years ago we were restricted and stuck in snow a bit and it became abit scary as our son was only just over a year old back then and worried about were we couldnt go. I have just cut the 2WD van up and got more money for the bits than if i would have sold it so now i can concentrate getting my ultimate wildcamping van ready for winter.

Not much more to do now I fitted a new propex as we have an underslung lpg tank got some bodywork issues wielded up, bigger wheels and tires, raised the suspension, etc etc.

So here it is,











Wondering if its going to be Norway or Spain for Xmas  this year.

jed


----------



## WIGGY

i canny believe you cut up your van it looked a cracker


----------



## dependencies

I Like Synro's, 
we had a 2WD for awhile a year or so back, but knew I'd bought the wrong one and never got into it.


----------



## vwalan

the biggest worry with them is the gearboxes and the front diff.both can be expensive to repair .strangely enough once they have been repaired they then go on for many more miles than the first time. no warning with box you just have difficulty changing gear then thats it . usually the syncro hubs mess up. luckily i had the tool for stripping and putting back the bearing retainer nut. but bits are horrendous. all the wasse boxers seem to have a glitch there the aircooled didnt seem to cause the same problem. like your pickup ,i ran a single cab for a while with a pb code passat engine +super chip . still have a proper vw plastic tilt and framework for it here. i use a roof tent on a mazda tintop now but previously had it on a79 bay. (brownchurch).may see you in spain this winter. look for a mitsubishi canter pulling a mini artic trailer. cheers alan.


----------



## JED THE SPREAD

vwalan said:


> the biggest worry with them is the gearboxes and the front diff.both can be expensive to repair .strangely enough once they have been repaired they then go on for many more miles than the first time. no warning with box you just have difficulty changing gear then thats it . usually the syncro hubs mess up. luckily i had the tool for stripping and putting back the bearing retainer nut. but bits are horrendous. all the wasse boxers seem to have a glitch there the aircooled didnt seem to cause the same problem. like your pickup ,i ran a single cab for a while with a pb code passat engine +super chip . still have a proper vw plastic tilt and framework for it here. i use a roof tent on a mazda tintop now but previously had it on a79 bay. (brownchurch).may see you in spain this winter. look for a mitsubishi canter pulling a mini artic trailer. cheers alan.



The crewcab is a syncro too, i have been into them for many years now and aware of the, "biggest worry" though the front diff and gear box being one of them is a new one on me. The VC maybe and i eat thorough CV joints through constantly off roading. The Doka has a new 2.1dj and the water jacket is an issue on them but if the right coolant is put in from the start the engine bolts wont rot through if you need to change the waterjacket, though the 2.1 has stainless rods unlike the 1.9 petrol. The Westy has an AAZ deisel engine i it so no worries their, its done 300 miles  Saying that though you watch, the gearbox will go now hehehehe....

jed


----------



## vwalan

hi jed, i had a syncro for a while .was going to use it to travel round the coast of africa. having repaired several others when i had the garage,i decided to use the 79 bay but had a limited slip diff in the box. it worked fine but lacked power .i used a 1600 single port built on a stationary industrial engine brought in from germany. must be why.(stationary).you may remember the pickup it was in all the mags lots photos took at malvern few years ago. must say with all diff loc,s in the syncro climbs a house. mine only had 14 inch wheels .16inch much better for sand. give me a ring on 07971962361 be nice to have a chat. i,v gone bigger now and use a truck. winter in the sun is more comfortable with more toys to play with.cheers alan.


----------



## earlybay

*another syncro owner here ...*

Hi Jed !

Also bought a syncro recently - love the idea if wild camping in it, although its a bit basic inside at the moment (just Westy r'n'r bed).. hoping to find some good locations in West Kent/East Sussex ...

Mike


----------



## ellisboy

Nice van Jed !


----------



## Nosha

I like the tall and chunky stance! Hence we have a Panda 4x4 as a run about!


----------



## rach-chavette

Love it!!!


----------



## bongocrazy

*Brilliant*

Your van looks great JTS and if you are off to spain for christmas all i can say is you lucky bugger!!!


----------



## Admin

Nice van, I miss my Bongo (however I dont miss the fuel bill)


----------

